# Green Gilbey's bottle



## Penelope (Feb 27, 2004)

While putting a new floor in my basement I found a bottle under the old floorboards. It is a green glass bottle with "Gilbey's Collins" in raised letters on the front and raised "Gilbey's" running down both sides. It has a screw top, so I'm assuming it can't be too old. 

 I just can't find much information online. I was wondering when this bottle might have been made. The house is about 50 years old.


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Penelope, 
 I suspect that the bottle you found is a Gilbey's gin bottle used to make the drink "Tom Collins", either that or it was already mixed in the bottle, gin collins.
 I don't imagine it is too old so I don't think it would be of much value to anyone except for the color of the bottle.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, woody. []

 I was speaking to someone who guesses the bottle dates from the 30s or 40s. He also agrees that it is of little monetary value. 

 It does have a very nice colour... now if I can get all of the dirt out of it and clean it up nicely! This little find has got me interested in learning more about bottle collecting. []


----------

